# Ram lamb with dark urine



## Blue Sky (Oct 20, 2016)

Lamb is about 24 hrs old. Rejected twin. I found him w sunstroke, got water into him then an ounce of dilute formula. He perked up within 90 minutes. But passed about two ounces of tea colored (smelly) urine. Seems OK this morning nursing and exploring w his 'sis'.  Have not confirmed another pee yet. Have I missed anything?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 20, 2016)

@SheepGirl
@Sheepshape
@Southern by choice 
@misfitmorgan


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 20, 2016)

No, I think you have it nailed.

Your lamb was probably just dehydrated, but additionally may have been passing products from muscle breakdown. A couple of years back I had a lamb who suffered a number of fits due to lack of oxygen at birth (I gave her mouth-to-muzzle as she appeared dead). Her urine was black for a day or so after birth (probably due to myoglobin from muscle damage during the fits).

It is probably a good idea to give him extra fluids (via a bottle) for a few days as myoglobin and severe dehydration can cause kidney damage. Extra fluids should reverse this.

Just to say my little 'fitter' is now a strapping ewe who had two good lambs last year.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 21, 2016)

Sheepshape said:


> No, I think you have it nailed.
> 
> Your lamb was probably just dehydrated, but additionally may have been passing products from muscle breakdown. A couple of years back I had a lamb who suffered a number of fits due to lack of oxygen at birth (I gave her mouth-to-muzzle as she appeared dead). Her urine was black for a day or so after birth (probably due to myoglobin from muscle damage during the fits).
> 
> ...



I agree...extra fluids and he should ok. The body flushes things out thru the urine so it can sometimes be questionable...only other reason i can think of is dehydration which the extra fluid would fix. So either way extra fluid it seems.


----------



## Blue Sky (Oct 21, 2016)

All looks normal today. When I found him he was panting hard and I really didn't think he'd make it. A pleasant surprise when he stood up and gave a loud baa and was ready for a bottle.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 21, 2016)

Blue Sky said:


> All looks normal today. When I found him he was panting hard and I really didn't think he'd make it. A pleasant surprise when he stood up and gave a loud baa and was ready for a bottle.


Glad he is doing well!!


----------

